# Ribit!



## HeavenHell (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi. I wanted to share some frog photos I took earlier this week. I think the first one is my favorite.






















Equipment: Canon 7D + 70-200 f/4 L


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine is the 2nd


----------



## rcarca (Jul 7, 2012)

These are fantastic! Congratulations ona great set of photographs.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 7, 2012)

I like the second pix


----------



## HeavenHell (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Jason Beiko (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes number two is the best IMHO. The large aperture selected has essentially isolated the frog as the main focus point. 

BTW I like all the pictures....but WRT composition the other pics also isolate other, less interesting, features ( eg rocks, sticks, etc...). I have started to learn this in my work....some of my best pics seem to fill the frame with a single point of interest. 

Of course I have seen many great pics that have several points of interest that "lead" your eye in a pleasing manner. For your pics I would almost consider this a portraiture...therefore a large aperture often works the best.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## HeavenHell (Jul 8, 2012)

The place where a shot these is a wooded area in Wisconsin that has a spring fed creek running through it. As you go deeper in the woods, rock bluffs surround you on all three sides and there's a small waterfall where the trail ends. It's awesome, there are frogs everywhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's one of mine:




EOS 7D, EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM @ 300mm, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 640


----------



## Wild (Jul 8, 2012)

Cool pictures guys!


----------



## kalmiya (Jul 8, 2012)

... and here one relaxing at the pool :


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll play.... I found this pair in Tobermory




POG Frog by NoiseJammer, on Flickr


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's one I found relaxing in a large puddle last month.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7527229848/#


----------



## HeavenHell (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice shots! How about some toads too?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the second pic...nice work


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 22, 2012)

A couple of a toadlet less than an inch long.




Common Toadlet Side by Kernuak, on Flickr



Common Toadlet on Mossy Rock by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## HeavenHell (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure what kind of frog this is. I found him out in the woods today and he was kind enough to pose for a few photos. He even gave me time to setup a tripod. BONUS!











Canon T2i, Tamron 90mm macro


----------



## HeavenHell (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's a new one from yesterday. I got a little wet getting this shot, but I like the result.


----------



## bjd (Aug 12, 2012)

HeavenHell said:


> Here's a new one from yesterday. I got a little wet getting this shot, but I like the result.



That's great. 

I was angling for such a shot yesterday. A sunny stone, all the frogs jumped into
the water when I got close. So I sat down out of sight of them, expecting them to climb back 
onto the stone, over the lip and I had my zoom trained on the lip of the rock. After around
30 minutes I gave up. But I was sat in the sun!

Cheers Brian


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 12, 2012)

Those are awesome. I really like the second one in the second group. Nice job 

Shawn L.


----------



## HeavenHell (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 22, 2012)

found this guy looking at the world atop a piece of tupperware I left out on my picnic table


----------



## K-amps (Aug 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the frog... all I see is a ladybug  Nice Shot.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

5D Mark III, 500mm f4 L IS and 25mm extension tube. I've printed this at 22 X 33 with the Bullfrog almost 2 feet long.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

Same as above:


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

5D Mark III, 500mm f4 L IS and 1.4X III Extender.


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 24, 2012)

No offense, but thats some nasty bokeh you got in that last shot.... I like the shot though!!


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 27, 2012)

Froggywog or is it a Pollyfrog? Or maybe a Frogpole? What do you call them when they are half way to being a Frog?


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 27, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> Froggywog or is it a Pollyfrog? Or maybe a Frogpole? What do you call them when they are half way to being a Frog?



Tranny?


----------



## canon816 (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's a shot of Prince Charming I took this summer:


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2012)

hang on little buddy!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> 5D Mark III, 500mm f4 L IS and 1.4X III Extender.



lot's of great shots here...i like this one.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 19, 2016)

Breathing new life into a rather dead thread.
An especially hot day this summer, I was looking for a pond with frogs on my way back home. From far away I could hear loud croaking coming from down an old quarry. When it got closer I couldn't see the origin. Not a single frog. Took another step closer to the pond and suddenly all frogs within 5-10 meters jumped far out into the safety of the water. Walked around the pond, counting upwards of 50 frogs. All intensely green, and most of them loud as hell.

To get this shot I had to ditch my backpack with all gear, and crawl down the slope to the pond.
Edible frog - _Pelophylax esculentus_. Shot with the 70-200/4L @160mm. 1/500s, f/4.5, ISO 160.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 19, 2016)

Since it is a dead frog thread, would this be appropriate


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Since it is a dead frog thread, would this be appropriate


Haha ha, Don. Certainly spot on.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 19, 2016)

From the spring



Canna Lily Porn28 by mbarrett5076, on Flickr


----------



## mitchel2002 (Nov 20, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Since it is a dead frog thread, would this be appropriate
> ...


+1


----------

